# Ride tested a Trek Domane and 6.2 Madone w/Di2



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Did the Domane first, pretty nice but didn't blow me away. Then the 6.2. Loved it, felt much, much better. Di2 didn't blow me away enough to spend 1400 more. I really liked the 6.2.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

shokhead said:


> Did the Domane first, pretty nice but didn't blow me away. Then the 6.2. Loved it, felt much, much better. Di2 didn't blow me away enough to spend 1400 more. I really liked the 6.2.


What were your impressions? The reason I ask is because maybe some of the qualities you don't like may be prized by others and vice versa..Thanks


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

First thing was the madone was much faster to respone when I got out of the saddle. Just felt lighter riding on the same route it felt just as good as the Domane. Hate to say it was kinda like a car vs a truck but that's kinda how I thought about it. Asked about the bushing wearing out and he said oh sure, just replace it. I'm sure it's no big thing but that didn't feel right on the Domane.


----------

